# Help find the mystery piece of music



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

About two years ago, I stumbled upon a piece of classical music on YouTube that was new to me, but I found it very touching and beautiful.
Don't know whether it was a singleton piece (like Barber's Adagio) or part of a multi-movement work.
I think it was from the Romantic period, but it may be Classical or Baroque (sorry -- that doesn't help much I realize)
The piece (or at least that recording of it) had well over 1 million views (and many "Likes), so I was a bit shocked that it had eluded me for so long.

Silly me, I lost my notes, and cannot for the life of me, re-find the video (music piece). 

Please help me find it again!! Make some suggestions based on:

--Well over 1M views on YouTube
--Melancholy / somber piece (like Barber's Adagio, or Adagio in G Minor (Albinoni), etc)
--Stand-alone piece (or usually played on its own)

Thx!


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I think I found it ...

A. Marcello - Oboe Concerto in d minor (Marcel Ponseele, baroque oboe / Il Gardellino)
Mvt 2 (Adagio)
And it's this very recording / video (about 3.2M views now)


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Ah, that _is_ nice.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

You solved your mystery yourself in under 10 minutes?


----------

